# Slingshot for fishing/surfcasting - shooting as far as possible



## artis

Hi guys,

I want to try to build slingshot for casting baits out in the surf. Don't want to buy torpedos or use potato guns.

I found Joerg video about casting iPhones:






So with little modification in pouch I presume I can cast sinkers and baits too.

I'm totaly new to slingshots and no idea how much power they can generate, but first question would be:

- Is it real to build something like above which could cast 4-6oz(100-200g) as far as 200-300yards(200-300m) ?

As fas as I have saw on youtube or forums, it's possible. I could even froze bait and sinker in big ball to make it more streamline.

So far I was thinking about building same as Joerg iPhone launcher, but with pouch like this:






Btw, would be awesome if slingshot would fit in the car 

I was thinking about using those items for building one:

- 1m and 2m hardwood for T frame

- Bolts and nuts to keep frame together

- Threaded 1.5cm steel rod to hold rubber securely under pressure

- Rods will be around 20cm high on each side

- Aluminium tube or wood on top of threaded rod to tie 4 bands

- Four Theraband rubbers (tubes or bands) which holds casting basket pre tensed

- Bands/tubes will be securely tied with Gold Theraband stripes

What Therabands should I use better? Tubes or bands?

I was thinking about gold bands or black tubes around 40cm long.

If bands, should I cut 3-4cm stripes or fold them ?

Is it possible for average person to cock that kind of setup 4x times band length?

Fishing rod tip will be 4m high and there will be line coming down to pouch. Do you think there is possibility for line to wrap around slingshot rods or rubber band during shoot?

Don't care about lost sinkers or hooks, just safety must be firs.

Thanks,

Artis


----------



## Hrawk

Hey man, nice thought but not something I'd ever try due the possibility of line tangling and coming back at you.

Do what my uncle does over there when cliff fishing.

Build a small air cannon, attach a tennis ball to your line, and fire that out over the breakers. Much safer for you, much better range too.

Plus, it's perfectly legal there


----------



## Viper010

i suggest you watch YouTube: 'giant slingshot fail' so you know why you should listen to Hrawk and reconsider this slightly suicidal endeavor.

a 'return to sender' shot with a melon is a nasty, face crushing experience.
but with 100-200 grams of lead itl be downright deadly, no question about it.

like hrawk, i recommend you build a small air cannon or spudgun type thing. or just keep it simple n cast it out by using the rod. you may not make it to 200+ metres out the coast but atleast you wont get killed by a piece of lead coming back at you.

not trying to burst your bubble here, merely putting in my 2 cents, having some little experience in slingshots, fishing, and spudguns.

enjoy fishing & be safe. cheers, 
remco


----------



## DiddleyDee

Depending where in NZ you are fishing it has been my experience that most people try to cast too far anyway. The fish come into a gutter or hole close to the shore to feed on the Pipis etc. I have caught good snapper casting a handline off a beach Of course a slingshot is ideal for firing out berley balls to get them to come in close. And that can be fun to fill in the waiting time, keeps the kids happy too 

If you need to get way out there, then balloons or the ubiquitous easily made Kon-Tiki,.. Has the benefit of multiple hooks too.

Having said that.... You could try laying out the length of line you want out along the sand in rows and firing the sinker out and standing clear 

A good strong/wide long draw triple TBG bandset should get you a hundred meters or so with a 2oz lead and thin line. If a RTS should threaten to happen the line will break before it happens.

Of course I advise none of this.


----------



## Bob E

Navy line launcher from Popular Mechanics November 1963

https://books.google.com/books?id=CuMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA124&dq=slingshot&hl=en&sa=X&ei=xKo0VbXLOsSZNvOHgMAL&ved=0CFMQ6AEwCTgy#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Charles

Great find!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tyrone8511

I think Lee Silva made a bigger version slingshot to do some job on his farm maybe if you can find that thread it would be a starting point for you. I think it would be possible, just leave a weak link in your line whilst testing so that if something tangles the lead will break off. When we do carp fishing some of the guys cast extreme distances 150m+ but usually with very thin line diameter and when you get a tangle which happens occasionally the thin line diameter just snaps.


----------



## Viper010

Bob E said:


> Navy line launcher from Popular Mechanics November 1963
> https://books.google.com/books?id=CuMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA124&dq=slingshot&hl=en&sa=X&ei=xKo0VbXLOsSZNvOHgMAL&ved=0CFMQ6AEwCTgy#v=onepage&q&f=false


If I read it right the article says 200 ft effective range. I can do 200 ft with my 6 ft bass rod and a 3/8 oz sinker. With my beach caster I can do 150+ yards. With far less of a risk of "return to sender" accidents.

I love slingshots too but sometimes you just need to keep things simple. And safe. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Bob E

I just ran into this video on youtube that reminded me of this thread.

:naughty:


----------



## Spam

Have you considered using a drone? How about a kite but only when the wind is blowing offshore.


----------

